# Working on Skiffs is Dangerious !



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This was a Very Minor Flesh Wound ! 

So i put up this Photo to Help You think to Be Safe ! 

Gloves and Eye Protection are a MUST !!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave, that's not unusual. According to my wife,
if I'm not bleeding after working on a boat,
then how can she tell if I've had fun?

                           

Ya' know, she used to say the same thing
when I was working on cars...

                            ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

that looks familiar, I think I have about 1/2 cup of blood glassed into my boat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I think I have about 1/2 cup of blood glassed into my boat


                               ;D

Same here, don't think of it as a sign of injury,
think of it as DNA tagging proof of ownership.

"Yes officer, I can prove it's mine, take a sample from right here..."


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That was from flipping my axle ... LOL


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> That was from flipping my axle ... LOL


thats from flipping 'ff my wife  -maybe


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if your not bleeding your just not having fun  ;D


----------

